# AUDI TT S-line bodykit looks just like TTS?



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

I saw a 2012 TT 2.0T with S-line package at the dealer yesterday...at first I thought it's TTS, but it's just 2.0. Is this the change on 2012 model? Can I find one in 2011 model? I want a used one.


----------



## OrangeA4 (Oct 31, 2000)

Yeah that was a 2011 facelift. 
The previous s-line became the standard body, the TTS front became the new s-line. 
Major differences body wise between TTS ans TT s-line are as follows. (2011 models) 

TTS: silver mirror caps, silver/anthracite S grille, silver fog surround, dual twin tip exhaust, silver/ anthracite S rear valance. 10mm lower chassis. Leather seating with embossed TTS logo 19" wheels standard 

TT s-line: body color mirror caps, black/black gloss grille, black fog surround, dual single tip exhaust. 
s-line should also have dimpled faux alcantara seating inserts and embossed s-line logo 

HTH


----------



## OrangeA4 (Oct 31, 2000)




----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

Those wheels looks great on that orange one - great match.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

OrangeA4 said:


> Yeah that was a 2011 facelift.
> The previous s-line became the standard body, the TTS front became the new s-line.
> Major differences body wise between TTS ans TT s-line are as follows. (2011 models)
> 
> ...


 The S-line also has 19" (RS4) wheels and chrome/silver fog surrounds, not black.. The alcantara inserts are also not fake.


----------



## OrangeA4 (Oct 31, 2000)

> The alcantara inserts are also not fake.


 Sorry, to clarify, yes it's Alcantara.... but Alcantara is not leather.  
Funny tho because Alcantara is "fake" by design. HTH 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alcantara_(material) 

I actually really like the 2011+ Sline package it was a really tough decision to get a TTS over a similarly appointed TT, but I got quite a good deal on the TTS and had wanted that to begin with.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

OrangeA4 said:


> Sorry, to clarify, yes it's Alcantara.... but Alcantara is not leather.


 Indeed.. much better than leather, IMO :beer:


----------



## OrangeA4 (Oct 31, 2000)

Seats in question. They really are great. :beer:


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

OrangeA4 said:


> Seats in question. They really are great. :beer:


These are in other tt's right? They're in my '10 S-line


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

Jman5000 said:


> These are in other tt's right? They're in my '10 S-line


S-lines only


----------

